# Sd card for sat nav



## trickyfandango (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all.
I have recently purchased a Qashqai Tekna 2010 plate from auction. Unfortunately the SD card is missing from the sat nave unit. Until now I have only owned stand alone sat nave units so I have relay no knowledge of in car sat navs. I have noticed Nissan SD cards for sale on ebay but I am unsure which type to purchase (is there different types depending on the make and model of your car).
Also how do you go about making sure your SD card has the latest maps on, speed cameras and POI's.

Apologies if this has been asked before, not familiar with forums etc so I am finding it a bit confusing getting around.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks
Richard


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

I moved your thread to the audio forum. Maybe someone in here can help you with a reply.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

This might help you though

Genuine Nissan Connect Latest 2012/2013 Sat Nav SD Card,Qashqai,Juke,Note,Micra, | eBay


----------



## trickyfandango (Nov 5, 2013)

Many thanks for your help, currently watching a few on ebay. Already know not to purchase a SD card for the connect 2 as this will not work in the original Connect.
I am of the understanding that the latest maps are 2012 & that Nissan do not update their maps every year is this correct?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

I wouldn't know the answer to that but it wouldn't surprise me if they didn't.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Any luck with this?


----------

